

Harvard Math 55A and Stanford Math 51H Animated - thrush
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1383727895/harvard-math-55a-and-stanford-math-51h-animated

======
jgamman
they're a bit rough on vi hart and numberphile as being 'math lite' and all
about pictures whereas they are all about the rigour by animating their proof.
the obvious counter-argument is that vi and numberphile are working on
'inspiring' people about maths and letting the formalism follow. btw i don't
agree that pictures aren't proofs, they're not everything but they're a good
scaffold in many situations.

~~~
otisbramsay99
Hi Jgamman. I agree! Pictures are very good schematics at leading proofs into
the right direction. Tons of examples: Monotone Convergence Theorem and
Bolzano-Weistrass. Best, Otis B. Ramsay '99

~~~
otisbramsay99
In fact, you can argue that our entire series IS about pictures and
schematics!

